# Replacing an arrow rest...what adhesive do I use.



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

I am getting my riser painted and have removed my ARE magnetic recurve rest. The rest is still in excellent shape. What do I use for an adhesive to replace the rest back on to the riser? I'm skeptical of double sided tape. I want it to stay in place.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

I've used 3M77 spray glue with good success


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

eagle -

The 3M or Scotch THICK double sided tape works well. More important is the prep on both the riser and rest mating surfaces.

Viper1 out.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Like Viper1 said, it's full name is 3M Scotch Outdoor Mounting Tape. It is thick and has a red backing. The label will say mounts objects up to 5 pounds.


----------



## kshatriya (Jul 14, 2010)

If you know people, 3M VHB tape in a thinner size is exactly what Shibuya puts on their Ultima arrow rest as far as I can tell. It's also extremely expensive for a small roll, which is more than you will ever need. If you know someone who has some, get some from them. Otherwise, I use the 3M/Scotch tape.
LINK:
http://www.staples.com/Scotch-Double-Sided-Mounting-Tape-1-2-x-21-Yards-Roll/product_130450


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

to be fair, my rest still had tape on the back side of it. it had just lost it's sticky, and the 3M77 spray re-established that.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

3M Scotch Outdoor Mounting Tape. I've used it for years with great success. Usually comes off in one piece if you ever need to remove it, with no problems on the finish. I've mounted and re-mounted countless arrow rests and limbsavers with that stuff. 

As long as I make sure the mounting surfaces are clean and dry, I've never had a problem.

John


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have used double sided carpet tape. It might be the same thing as the 3M tape mentioned above.


----------

